# Any News / Rumors on a C100 update (C100 Mark III)



## oliahrndt (Jul 30, 2021)

Hey there,

I searched google and the Forums, but I found nothing. I was wondering if anybody has any Info. Last info was that the C100Mk3 was supposed to be annouced at NAB 2018... no news since. 
I just love the C100, specially the size, ergonomics and design. Just missing some 4k60 and 120fps in 1080. 

Thankful for any info.

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Milo (Feb 1, 2022)

Move on. There's the C70 or Canon C200 (going for cheaper nowadays) to upgrade.


----------

